
Ask HN: Any advice for scraping LinkedIn at 10k profiles a day? - ptrenko
I&#x27;m looking to scrape about 10K profiles a day for a project I&#x27;m working on.<p>Don&#x27;t need fake accounts or anything. Just the stuff publicly accessible when not logged in.<p>Does anybody have experience with this? How many proxies? Residential&#x2F;Datacenter? Any tips?
======
ksputana
so far I've only been able to do something similar with proxycrawl, any other
thing I tried, even with proxies I got blocked in less than 5 minutes...

------
DamonHD
Why don't you ask LI? They may have tools.

If you don't have their permssion then you are likely running up against
various 'compuster misuse' and 'privacy' laws, never mind being rude by eating
their resources.

~~~
ptrenko
Look up HiQ vs Linkedin

------
mihemihe
You are going to be blocked if you try to do that wihout going through any
officialy supported, and probably paid, API

